
Nassim Taleb: “People are just voting, finally, to destroy the establishment.” - chatmasta
https://www.facebook.com/nntaleb/posts/10153654273663375
======
x5n1
What does Taleb even mean by that? It's not a good thing that mainstream
politics is so much full of shit that Trump actually has a very good chance of
being elected. This is a bad sign for the country in general. Reform your way
idiot politicians.

